
First controlled study shows benefits of hydroxychloroquine vs. coronavirus - giardini
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/03/31/comparing-chloroquine-trials
======
HarryHirsch
_You could argue that overall we’re seeing either no benefit or some benefit
here, which is good_

As expected, no blockbuster. There are concerns about patient recruitment and
endpoints as well. We'll have to wait for antivirals.

~~~
sfj
They didn't try it along with Azithromycin. With this included, the most
promising results were observed in the prior studies.

